# Pictures of my Selfs.....



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

Had them all out so thought I would take some pictures and share.......

Handsome Silver Buck who doesn't belong to me but I can pretend while he's here 










And the silver doe I'm pretty certain is pregnant by him.......










And my stunning Champagne Buck










And his lovely doe who's possibly pregnant but they haven't been together very long.......


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Aah! Very nice! 
Keep pretending! if you pretend long enough it may come true!! lol


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

noooooo I have to give him back lol but I'm hoping to get a mini-me (well mini-*him*) in 1 of the litters :lol:


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Ah! My finger are crossed for you! (secretly breed from him!! lol)
Thats was a joke by the way!!


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

These mice are all from Loganberry Stud, which is me - if anyone out there is interested in PEWs, silvers or chams, plese get in touch with me. Heather


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

Loganberry said:


> These mice are all from Loganberry Stud, which is me - if anyone out there is interested in PEWs, silvers or chams, plese get in touch with me. Heather


Like I said, add this to my threads lol :lol:


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

nice.. :love1


----------

